# ////Friday Pics////



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Found a snake eating a snake in our shop. From what I've looked at and been told, it's a king snake. I set them outside and let nature run its course.


----------



## Ratred20 (Apr 11, 2007)

Not something you see everyday. Pretty cool


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Is that a copperhead that it is eating? And if there are snakes in the shop it's time to look for a new job...lol


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

30X50 personal shop. We were painting my truck. Walked by it several times before we finally saw the tail!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

2 snakes and 2 crocs, way too many critters in that shop!


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

A couple Fridays ago, where was I?


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Pasadena1944 said:


> Is that a copperhead that it is eating? And if there are snakes in the shop it's time to look for a new job...lol


Sure looks like one, a big one too


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Heres some old stuff, first pics were taken in the early 80s, a cpl of my boys, a cpl taken where Royboy41 hunts today, the others are of our booth at the SE Tex State fair in the mid 80s, the last was taken at the Galv Jetties in 82


----------



## Jmlewis (Apr 14, 2014)

WW, your dad came by Lauras shop Tuesday he brought us a case of jelly and told me everything that was wrong with my new trotlines, then started telling fishing stories, I could sit and listen to him talk all day.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*Friday Pics*

My only contribution this week. This vehicle was in front of me at the parent pick-up line at my girls' school. I have to get this sticker!:rotfl:


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

A few more oldies, taken at the JUCO World Series in 2000, he pitched the first game at 2 diff JUCO series, one for Seminole Ok in 99 and the second time in 01 for Cowley Co Ks. The first pic is him(17) and Lloyd (Zero) Simmons in Ok, the others were at his second series when he played for Cowley. One is of my dad standing by the 'Casey at the bat' bronze statue in Grand Junction at the series, the other is of him and ****** Herzog, the last is in Surprise Az at spring training in 02


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Ours ofishially became a sophmore at TAMU yesterday. It's pretty hard to believe we have the first year behind us and she made the Dean's list her first semester. She's the 3rd one from the left in the last one.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

jtburf said:


> A couple Fridays ago, where was I?


Catalina Island ... Mooring look mighty empty. I was there in 2003. Good LA get away


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Random

































Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

jtburf said:


> A couple Fridays ago, where was I?


Catalina Island, California. Have you seen the airstrip? Its precarious! I flew by Catalina in a twin once, but didn't get to stop. Its on the list though. How about a quick review? Was it fun? Was it worth the time and trip?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Another "Hey Diddle Diddle, right up the middle!" :biggrin:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

devil1824 said:


> Found a snake eating a snake in our shop. From what I've looked at and been told, it's a king snake. I set them outside and let nature run its course.


Speckled King Snake... bad arsed critter!


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Took the family out to practice some spring photo locations and one of my son realizing he stumbled upon an easter egg.


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

One that I saw on my trip to Farmington NM for the oil show this week. Classy just does not do justice to the churches whit!!!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I'd have to say yes, that's a copperhead. That king should be your best buddy if he's clearing the copperheads out of your shop!

goofing around with the boy. It doesn't have to be a trophy for him to have fun!



Found floating around the internets


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Central TX Airshow in Temple TX last weekend - The rest of the set is here: http://billsmotrilla.zenfolio.com/


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

jtburf said:


> A couple Fridays ago, where was I?


Catalina Island.I had a wild romance in a gals pants on the hill above the casino back in the day.lol!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Two weeks ago we took the company motor coach out to Sanderson, TX to do some riding, shooting and some playing around with the 30 pounds of Tannerite we had. LOL, saying it's remote out there is an understatement... I doubt the explosions bothered anyone!

I found teh place we stayed at on Google maps and then just kept zooming out... not much to look at other than rocks and cactus.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Our baby girl Avery who will be here in about 6 weeks!

A 3d image of Emma when I was pregnant with her and the 3d of Avery, I think they will look very much a like!

We had a diaper party where everyone is supposed to BRING diapers, instead, these two crazies wore diapers lol!!!

Emma getting big

Daddy took Emma on a breakfast date

The girls wanted to give me a leg massage, ill take it! Lol


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Lil dude that hung around for a lil bit the other night. Couldnt get a good pic but these have to do


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Pasadena1944 said:


> Is that a copperhead that it is eating?


 No. It's not.

Guys - if you have to ask, it's *NOT* what you think it is. There are 4 types of poisonous snakes in the US - ALL of them are REDICULOUSLY obvious to identify. If you have to ask, it's safe.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bullsnake


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> No. It's not.
> 
> Guys - if you have to ask, it's *NOT* what you think it is. There are 4 types of poisonous snakes in the US - ALL of them are REDICULOUSLY obvious to identify. If you have to ask, it's safe.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bullsnake


yup, corn snake, they do have similar colors but obviously the pattern is way off. i beat the hell out of one with a machete for coming flying out of cedar shavings in a horse stall while i was cleaning it. copperhead was the first reaction until i stepped back and looked again and made sure no one heard me scream. the machete beating was out of principal.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> No. It's not.
> 
> Guys - if you have to ask, it's *NOT* what you think it is. There are 4 types of poisonous snakes in the US - ALL of them are REDICULOUSLY obvious to identify. If you have to ask, it's safe.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bullsnake


Dad always told me if I didn't know something that there was nothing wrong with asking for help.....He said that's how you learn things...


----------



## simple (Dec 9, 2010)

my niece came all the way from Sydney, Australia to catch this perch in Gruene, TX a couple weekends ago. Her little sister was happy enough playing with her Barbie rod and plastic fish


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Its Time*

Its Time:brew: Post Cinco De Mayo


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Cinco De Mayo Theme.*

Cinco De Mayo Theme. All meals under $4.99 pp ( excluding feech, they are free )

Speckled Trout stuffed with Tostada n Shrimp sided w / Mariscos El Cameron.

Chickeen Mole, Arroz Especial and Best Ever Charro Frijoles

Fresh Veracruz Drum Feech and a mango salad

Ancho Blackberry Turkey Mole Tacos Thighs, turkey sausage, ancho pepper, blackberries,

Stuffed Eggplant n Salad. Raspberry Vignette

2 styles of papillote .

Shepherds Bone Chop sided Asparagus topped with Blackberry vinaigrette

Friday Feech Day.. Seared.. Placed on a bed of Couscous with Apricot, toasted almond , surrounded by fresh veggies n herbs.. life is too short o eat poorly... Inspirations cooked daily.. Most for under $ 4.99


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Captain Dave said:


> Cinco De Mayo Theme. All meals under $4.99 pp ( excluding feech, they are free )
> 
> Speckled Trout stuffed with Tostada n Shrimp sided w / Mariscos El Cameron.
> 
> ...


Where abouts in "Spring" are you doing all this? :smile:


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

Here is a metal ford sign i made for a friends b-day.








A few pics of our new house hopefully will be finished soon.
























New gun safe.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Changing Mont Belvieu's skyline.......1 vessel at a time


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Captain Dave said:


> Cinco De Mayo Theme. All meals under $4.99 pp ( *excluding feech, they are free* )
> 
> Speckled Trout stuffed with Tostada n Shrimp sided w / Mariscos El Cameron.
> 
> ...


If you don't count the price of gas, tackle, beer, etc. Those meals have cost me well over $100 before. LoL.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Are those 100s or 1s .......


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Camping at South Toledo Bend State Park, Louisiana last weekend. Was a great weekend.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Man! What a week. :texasflag

OTC Boot
Hotel view
Met Hakeem "The Dream" at OTC this week!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

LOL









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

On my way roundman!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> Where abouts in "Spring" are you doing all this? :smile:


In my kitchen North side. Where they still have some Pine trees and Hardwoods left.. lol 


DIHLON said:


> If you don't count the price of gas, tackle, beer, etc. Those meals have cost me well over $100 before. LoL.


Ya... I never count the feeching costs. I consider it was a boat ride and the feech are a bonus.. lol ...

I bet I can do a cooking book titled ( White tablecloth dinners under $4.99 )


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Let the girls dig up a few potatoes yesterday evening.

Bass fishing last monday. Think I caught around 12 bass and two perch in an hour or so. lost 5 others. Temporary windy fishing fix.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

My wife's Lilies are in full bloom and really smell great!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I got an internet clearance special on new rims, tires, chrome lug nuts, and spinners for the cart. No tax, and free delivery. One of my old tires looked like it lost a Friday night knife fight, one was out of round and one leaked. I kept the good one for a spare. This old cart really has served me well. I got it from a 2Cooler in the car business that took it on trade and then got a better one. Sam's had batteries on sale last month and with the new 10's, it hauls butt. 

Rollin' 10's baby!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Mont said:


> I got an internet clearance special on new rims, tires, chrome lug nuts, and spinners for the cart. No tax, and free delivery. One of my old tires looked like it lost a Friday night knife fight, one was out of round and one leaked. I kept the good one for a spare. This old cart really has served me well. I got it from a 2Cooler in the car business that took it on trade and then got a better one. Sam's had batteries on sale last month and with the new 10's, it hauls butt.
> 
> Rollin' 10's baby!


How is the new hauler truck coming along Mont?


----------



## Shiner (Nov 30, 2012)

wet dreams said:


> Heres some old stuff, first pics were taken in the early 80s, a cpl of my boys, a cpl taken where Royboy41 hunts today, the others are of our booth at the SE Tex State fair in the mid 80s, the last was taken at the Galv Jetties in 82


Is that Jeff in the first pic?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Haute Pursuit said:


> How is the new hauler truck coming along Mont?


It's going to the fabricator right after the ROT rally. I am racing on the 17th at Ellington and need ground transportation there. That's a huge track. 500' wide and 10000' long. I need the cart for this one, for sure. Plus, it's about the only way to get a bike off the track if you break something and can't make the end. Beats the heck out of walking and pushing. The hitch did come in this week, though. Still waiting on the loader. The barn is coming along too, for the build out on my end.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Awesome. Can't wait to see that bad boy finished out.


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

Just added a light kit and some new chrome.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Captain Dave said:


> In my kitchen North side. Where they still have some Pine trees and Hardwoods left.. lol


Oh...OK...I know where that's at...up by the Exxon/Mobil Project at the Hardy Toll Road!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Awesome. Can't wait to see that bad boy finished out.


That probably won't be until the October Texas Mile Event. Stacy is showing the Crossroads at ROT on June 14th and we are heading to the lake and to the river after that. Hopefully, Livingston and the Comal don't run dry this summer. At least that's the plan and the Comal trip is at Landa which is a tight squeeze in the Dodge. We are in the spot where Vjer and I spent a few trips together up there. With Faith home this summer, we get a chance to take a few trips this time around. My Warrior is going up for sale on Sunday. Gotta get some cash flowing in again.  I put a few hours into it last year in metal work.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Mont said:


> That probably won't be until the October Texas Mile Event. Stacy is showing the Crossroads at ROT on June 14th and we are heading to the lake and to the river after that. Hopefully, Livingston and the Comal don't run dry this summer. At least that's the plan and the Comal trip is at Landa which is a tight squeeze in the Dodge. We are in the spot where Vjer and I spent a few trips together up there. With Faith home this summer, we get a chance to take a few trips this time around. My Warrior is going up for sale on Sunday. Gotta get some cash flowing in again.


I am headed to Big Bend next weekend to break in the new jeep for about 10 days. It is great out there this time of year with school in session. I already got some paint scratches so... Katy bar the door! LOL. Going to do a Santa Elena Canyon raft trip too. Hope the weather is good!


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

They started brick and rock on the new house... Also sheetrocking the inside, they are getting busy!



My older daughter playing dress-up.


The little one loving life, she is always smiling.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Wow, that rafting trip sounds like fun. Big Bend is one of the spots we want to hit in the RV next year. You really don't have to get out of Texas to find good places to get outdoors. There's plenty to do and lots to see. One of the dimensions on the new hauler is set up to haul a short Jeep or ATV, just loading it from the back instead of the side.


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

This night heron was in my back yard this morning.

K&R Ranch


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Mont said:


> Wow, that rafting trip sounds like fun. Big Bend is one of the spots we want to hit in the RV next year. You really don't have to get out of Texas to find good places to get outdoors. There's plenty to do and lots to see. One of the dimensions on the new hauler is set up to haul a short Jeep or ATV, just loading it from the back instead of the side.


I try to go about every other year. The Santa Elena canyon rafting trip is epic scenery. Holler at me before you go and I will help you out on things to do and see while there. You can drive all the paved roads in the park in around 3-4 days, but there is so much more to see. The road from Lajita's to Presidio is ranked as one of the best drives in all of North America. It is great both ways.


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

My wife and her horse at the ranch

K&R Ranch


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Mule ride with my son last week at the ranch.

K&R Ranch


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Mont said:


> Wow, that rafting trip sounds like fun. Big Bend is one of the spots we want to hit in the RV next year. You really don't have to get out of Texas to find good places to get outdoors. There's plenty to do and lots to see. One of the dimensions on the new hauler is set up to haul a short Jeep or ATV, just loading it from the back instead of the side.


I also have a couple of books by guides that give you a play-by-play of things to see that you would miss by just driving through usually. Immensely helpful to see some really kewl stuff that most people drive right by. Holler at me and you can take them when y'all go.


----------



## Buscadero (Oct 22, 2010)

I look just like OL' Wyatt after three beers trying to answer some dumb question from the wife.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

troutslayer said:


> Changing Mont Belvieu's skyline.......1 vessel at a time


and I have been watching you do it!! Are the vessels at HWY 146 and the Cedar Bayou going out there?


----------

